# Big November Bass!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Last Saturday I got out to a small public reservoir, south east of Columbus, in search of some hawgs. The big bass were on fire! All fish were caught on a jig and pig. For a detailed report, go to www.ohiobassblog.com.

5lbs 1oz









5lbs 8oz









Twins!









3lbs 10oz and 2lbs 7oz


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellant catches Mike,That 5.8 looks like it could swallow a dog swimming.Great job!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice fish!! Looks like a fun day!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome fish, Mike!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice, very nice!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job. It was a pleasure being your camera/net guy that day. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoaaaa nelly! Nice ones Mike!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very impresive fish! Gotta love november!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Them's some nice lookin toads.....healthy too....
Nice job!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

nice fish Mike!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

hey what size boat is that i like your set up . i got a 1432 i wanna do like that . would like alittle widers but i couldnt pass up the deal i got on it .


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Nice fish Mike! Always enjoying reading/looking at your fall bass reports.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Way to go Mike! Great catch.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I figured it would be about time for some pics to starting coming in from you guys.... Nice pigs there Mike.... Gotta get Marshall started now too....... Good job. Keep them coming....

GarryS


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Garry, Marshall has been in a slump. Three and a half was my biggest this fall in public water. I was with mike that day and he put a whooping on me. He did leave me a few runts though!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

have to say im not surprised! Nice fish!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Atta boy Reeves!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Got 2 more good ones today. Will post pics in my blog Wednesday!



yak-on said:


> hey what size boat is that i like your set up . i got a 1432 i wanna do like that . would like alittle widers but i couldnt pass up the deal i got on it .


Yes, it's the Tracker Topper 1432. Great little boat, it takes a beating and never lets me down. Biggest downside is the livewell, which is too small. PM me if u want more info.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Fish Mike!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice, you're the man!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

me and a buddy went there to the top today not much i caught one he caught 0, one i caught was 16.5 in so at least the only one was decent


----------

